# Want to add sulfur(?) to my irrigation tank?



## CCinPA (Oct 11, 2019)

I currently have my irrigation output water set to 6.0 pH with the use of sulfuric-acid; But my soil tests show a level of 7.1 pH. I prefer not to add anymore sulfuric-acid. In addition, I applied sulfur to the lawn last fall; By now it's effect should have lowered the pH. Suggestions?


----------



## LawnOrder (Sep 29, 2019)

@CCinPA - You've no doubt considered granular sulfur, yes? This might help:

http://grounds-mag.com/mag/grounds_maintenance_acidify_irrigation_water/

Welcome to TLF by the way.
.


----------



## CCinPA (Oct 11, 2019)

LawnOrder said:


> @CCinPA - You've no doubt considered granular sulfur, yes? This might help:
> 
> http://grounds-mag.com/mag/grounds_maintenance_acidify_irrigation_water/
> 
> ...


Long article... I'll be back!


----------



## CCinPA (Oct 11, 2019)

Thank you for the welcome!

So... Sulfur-burners? I'm still doing the Google thing and can't seem to get how this interfaces with the irrigation water?

Or do I set it up in the middle of the lawn and fire it up? :smile:


----------



## CCinPA (Oct 11, 2019)

Still don't understand how a Sulfur-burner would integrate into my system... Help?


----------



## CCinPA (Oct 11, 2019)

What is a Sulfur-burner?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

A sulfur burner is a device that generates Sulfur Dioxide gas and mixes it with the irrigation water. In doing that, Sulfuric Acid is generated in situ. Golf courses typically use those because they are dealing with millions of gallons of water a day. An acid injection system is more in scale with a residential irrigation system


----------



## CCinPA (Oct 11, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> A sulfur burner is a device that generates Sulfur Dioxide gas and mixes it with the irrigation water. In doing that, Sulfuric Acid is generated in situ. Golf courses typically use those because they are dealing with millions of gallons of water a day. An acid injection system is more in scale with a residential irrigation system


Thank you!


----------

